# auto trail Apache 640 v Cheyenne 635



## 107607 (Oct 13, 2007)

After 20 years caravanning we have decided to purchase a motorhome with a view to touring GB and Europe. Have looked at acouple of 2 yr old used MHs which suit our layout needs Apache 640 and Cheyenne 635. Any feedback from owners would be appreciated plus pros and cons of 2.3 Diesel Multijet v 2.8 JTD Fiat Engines.font=Arial] [/font]


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi there,

We have got a 2006 Cheyenne 632 on a fiat base with 2.8 tdi diesel engine. There are lots of different layouts, even in vans with the same name and model number, ours is perfect for us, nice and sturdy inside with a fixed bed at the rear, excellent shower, proper cooker/oven and decent fridge, side seating in the "living room" area at the front and the overcab bed. Ours is 21'3" long which was the max length we could fit on our drive. 
The engine pulls well, and I have never had any problems even on steep hills, Glenn says it gets about 28 - 30 mpg and that is with me getting impatient to be at our destination and cruising at 70mph on motorways :wink: It is a dream to drive and handles very well, although there is the usual handbrake designed for someone with ape length arms :roll: 
It feels roomy and we have spent lots of time away and haven't found any problems space wise at all. Ours has lots of storage, and although no 'garage' it has a large underbed storage area. The standard height bed was more important as I have a hip problem and can't climb up to a high bed.
The only thing I would change about our van given the choice would have been removable carpets, but true to my impatient nature I didn't want to wait for "a built for me van" and so we got an ex display van from a local dealer so didn't have the option. 

We are planning an 8 week tour of France, Spain, Morocco and Portugal next spring, something we didn't even attempt in our old van.

Tina


----------



## 107607 (Oct 13, 2007)

Tina

Many thanks for your feedback on your Cheyenne 632. Good to hear your positive comments on facilities layout and 2.8JTD. The fuel consumption sounds excellent particularly at motorway speeds. Interested in your comments re removable carpets is that for cleaning?
Hope all goes well with your planned tour - sounds very exciting! Do you have cab air conditioning - would you consider it useful for european travel?

Gordon


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Gordon,

We have got dogs and removable carpets would be very much easier to clean especially after wet weather, but I just put washable rugs over the carpet for ease of cleaning.

We haven't got cab air con, but we keep the van nice and cool during hot days while driving, by opening the cab windows or putting the blowers on, and having the back window open on it's night latch, this creates a through draught, the van tends to stay cooler throughout rather than a cold cab and hot living area. 

We also have a fan built into the small roof vent over the bed and this is excellent when on extract for cooling the van.

We did think about having an aircon unit fitted to the van but decided that it would mean we would spend too much time inside with doors and windows closed to keep it cool, and that isn't really how we like to camp.

I hope you find a van that you are happy with really soon

Tina
Tina


----------



## gotago (Sep 14, 2006)

refresher said:


> After 20 years caravanning we have decided to purchase a motorhome with a view to touring GB and Europe. Have looked at acouple of 2 yr old used MHs which suit our layout needs Apache 640 and Cheyenne 635. Any feedback from owners would be appreciated plus pros and cons of 2.3 Diesel Multijet v 2.8 JTD Fiat Engines.font=Arial] [/font]


The 635 is a fantastic layout, the rear bathroom is one of the best we have ever seen. We thought it was a mohican when we first saw it which was just too long for our drive. As soon as the sales guy told us it was only 21ft 3" we had to have it. As I say the rear bathroom is brilliant as is the kitchen layout. The bed has to be made up but is very comfy and it only takes a minute to put up and put away again. The plus side of this is there is no compromise on the daytime layout. The lounge will happily seat six for meals with both front swivels turned round. There is absolutely masses of storage everywhere, even to getting a fiamma water tank alongside the spare wheel in its compartment. A very very nice two berth, go anywhere for any length of time without being too big, van.

Unfortunately we have to sell ours but not because of any fault in the van, we can't afford it anymore. 

So, if you are still looking give me a pm.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We had a Cheyenne 635 back in 2003.

We loved the rear bathroom. However making up the bed at the front was a pain. We were convinced that a cushion was missing. We found the bed too narrow and awkward for the person nearest cab seats to go to the loo at night. Not a comfortable bed.

We had a Cheyenne 634L in 2000 and this was very comfortable rear lounge and we could have either two single or double bed.

The 2.8 JTD is the one I would go for better pulling power.

Current model is great but longer.


----------

